
Show HN: Chrome extension to view your StackOverflow starred questions - momoqu8
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stackoverflow-starred-vie/cnamfgnggohmnbilcjdnjjahlgkndhmp?hl=en
======
momoqu8
I build this about two years ago to solve my own itch. Hopefully you'd find it
useful as well.

There are some bugs and missing features. I plan to make some time to work on
it more.

